# UFO Under Cabinet lights :p



## Beamhead (Aug 18, 2016)

Picked up a couple 5 packs of these at Sam's Club.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzYNgaKiGVs&feature=youtu.be

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/accent-lights-multi-color/prod19542442.ip


----------



## Subterrestrial (Aug 19, 2016)

Cool! I see these have come a long way since the rinky-dink lights where you press on the doom to turn them on, close the closet door and forget to turn them off (or maybe that's just me). 

The remote control is cool, you know for setting "mood lighting". :devil:

My camping instinct wants to set the red light mode as a nightlight to preserve night vision when walking around the house in the middle of the night, but someone else in the house might walk into the room and think they're in a horror movie. The blue light mode would make a nice nightlight. Dimmer and timers are cool, too. I wonder what the run-time is on low? I can see setting them to low before bed.


----------

